# GSA : Fact or coincidence



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello to all.

At one of the topics in this forum, I have read that during the partial water changes, GSA - Green Spot Algea on the glasses remaining out of the water dies and never comes back after refilling. I noticed that this is exactly true but also I noticed another thing that also the GSA (which is a very big problem for the Anubias) on the leaves of Anubias are also dissappearing in the same way even these anubias are so close and even above the surface just under 1watt/liter lights. Now I wonder if this is just a coincidence or partial water changes have the same affect to the BSA on the walls of the tank as well as the BSA on the leaves of Anubias. By the way there is no change on the BSA amount staying below the water change level.

Besides I have tried fast movement of water around the leaves of Anubias, H2O2 and different algea eating fishes, but none of these helped preventing GSA. Now I'm switching to elevated PO4 levels next week as I have read that this will prevent GSA.

Comments appreciated.
YILDIRIM


----------

